# newbie questions about angles and carving?



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

What should I angle my bindings at? I have tried a few ... like 5/5, 10/10, 15/15 and the difference I can feel, but is it right?

I got used to my cartels + 2010 hero 158, but I just got a 158W 2011 hero with burton exile EST bindings, and it feels like riding a totally different board. I can't carve anymore, haha. I wasn't very good at carving anyhow, any advice? I ride normal stance. 

I really learned how to carve on powder, so when I get on abused/icey runs, I really suck, and my toes/ankles start to hurt from carving one direction so much, since I cannot carve.


----------



## KIRKRIDER (Mar 18, 2008)

Whatever feels more comfortable to you. I ride +15 / + 12 most days, +12 / + 6 on a deep pow day. You should not carve in pow..as soon as your edge bitres it you will slow down too much...glide-turn over it and keep you nose up.
Groomers are for fast edge carves...


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

Power is what I find easy, it's ice/groomed I have a hard time, because there seems to be less support/cushion....I just cannot carve on the stuff.


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

Info on angles here: Snowboard Setup - Stance | Boardworld

Carving in powder isn't really carving, it's more like surfing. Carving on hard packed / bumpy snow requires more technical edging and pressure control. 

Read from here all the way down to 'CARVING': Improving Performance | Boardworld

Hope that helps.


----------



## dawalsh (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm a beginner too. I started with 12/-3, now I that ride better and start riding swith I change to 15/-9.


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

Thanks shred, will look all that info over. I have never had real training/teaching on how to board, just started doing it this year, but I feel I am pretty darn good...just not at carving on hard/packed snow. I want it to be fun, because that is most of Minnesota hills, haha. 

Is it common to have your angles at -? my feet are basically pointing outwards 15 in either direction, is that odd?


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

wow, that duck stance looks uncomfortable? I was thinking that having your feet point outwards is better, am I wrong in thinking this? Should they be facing inwards?

I always feel unstable going to my heals, I always feel like I am going fall backwards, or cut an edge. When I go to my healside, I always do it fast, maybe that's myissue, slow down, get some speed, then continue the turn/carve to healside.


----------



## AIRider (Dec 25, 2010)

I tried a forward stance of +21/+6 the other day to try and see if it's easier to turn and it felt weird ... I'm happy at 18/-6 now ...


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

vivithemage said:


> wow, that duck stance looks uncomfortable? I was thinking that having your feet point outwards is better, am I wrong in thinking this? Should they be facing inwards?
> 
> I always feel unstable going to my heals, I always feel like I am going fall backwards, or cut an edge. When I go to my healside, I always do it fast, maybe that's myissue, slow down, get some speed, then continue the turn/carve to healside.


Duck stance is both feet pointing outwards, not inwards.


----------



## Officer Shred (Apr 21, 2010)

vivithemage said:


> Thanks shred, will look all that info over. I have never had real training/teaching on how to board, just started doing it this year, but I feel I am pretty darn good...just not at carving on hard/packed snow. I want it to be fun, because that is most of Minnesota hills, haha.
> 
> Is it common to have your angles at -? my feet are basically pointing outwards 15 in either direction, is that odd?


Having a negative angle on your back bindings means it's pointed outwards towards the tail. So both bindings are pointed in the opposite directions. Duck stance is fairly common these days, especially for freestyle. It's a more versatile stance if you want want to ride switch etc. Personally I find it more comfortable too. I ride 15, -15 and it's super comfortable and versatile (for me anyway).


----------



## vivithemage (Dec 13, 2010)

I have it at 15/-15 now, i'll play more with it when I go boarding this weekend ... but it did feel better, but I had less control I felt. I watched those tutorials, but damn, I am no where near that fluid at turning, hrmm.


----------

